# How should i introduce new chicks



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

I have eight 6-7 week old chicks. In a day or two I will be getting two more chicks the same age. Do I need to separate them for a while or being that young can I put them in the coop together?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd separate them. Baby chicks are vulnerable.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes seperaste them, they are old enough to have been exposed to disease. Rule of thumb is to quarentine for 30 days then introduce them slowly .


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you. I'm going to keep them in a crate away from my babies.


----------

